# Mountain Icon



## VenusEnvy

Can someone tell me how to correctly use the little icon of a mountain? I know it is used to insert an image. However, when I click on it, what do I enter for, "Text to be formatted"?

Pardon this computer-challenged lady.


----------



## Leopold

You just have to click on it and enter the URL where the image you want to insert is.


Leo


----------



## VenusEnvy

Hmmm . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's not supposed to be like this, right? I dont' want a URL there, I want the image . .


----------



## Leopold

No, you have to look for the original place in the original site where it is located: http://hocks.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/2639326.jpg






Leo


----------



## Leopold

You can find that path under the thumbnail of Google Image.

Leo


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ohh, I have to add the http thing . . .








Thanks, Leo. Whew! That was complicated.


----------



## cuchuflete

It's not really that difficult:


----------



## fetchezlavache

venusenvy, if you want to post an image that is on your computer, and not found through an internet link, you can use image shack, they will host your image for free, provide a link that you can insert in wr's dialogue box.  http://imageshack.us/index2.php


----------

